
70% of youth are not fit to serve in military: overweight, drugs, criminal hx - mudil
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/obesity-epidemic-at-new-high-costs-150b-a-year-hurts-military-recruiting/article/2633193
======
jamesmp98
For me it was underweight and drugs (albeit the prescription kind and from six
years before.)

